# Feeling Smarter Yet??



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2013)

(On September 17,1994, Alabama's Heather Whitestone was selected as Miss America 1995.)

Question: If you could live forever, would you and why?
Answer: "I would not live forever, because we should not
live forever, because if we were supposed to live forever,
then we would live forever, but we cannot live forever,
which is why I would not live forever,"

-- Miss Alabama in the 1994 Miss USA contest .

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````

"Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids
all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love
to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and
death and stuff."
--Mariah Carey

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ```````

"Smoking kills. If you're killed, you've lost a very
important part of your life."
-- Brooke Shields, during an interview to become
spokesperson for federal anti-smoking campaign .

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` `````


"I've never had major knee surgery on any other part
of my body"
-- Winston Bennett,
University of Kentucky basketball forward .

````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``````

"Outside of the killings, Washington has one of the
lowest crime rates in the country"
--Mayor Marion Barry, Washington , DC .

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ````

"I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through
our papers. We are the president."
-- Hillary Clinton commenting on the release of
subpoenaed documents.

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``

"That lowdown scoundrel deserves to be kicked to death
by a jackass, and I'm just the one to do it."
--A congressional candidate in Texas .

``````````````````````````````````````````````````

"Half this game is ninety percent mental."
--Philadelphia Phillies manager, Danny Ozark

````````````````````````````````````````````````

"It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's
the impurities in our air and water that are doing it."
--Al Gore, Vice President

And .

"We are ready for an unforeseen event that
may or may not occur."
-- Al Gore, VP

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``

"I love California . I practically grew up in Phoenix ."
-- Dan Quayle

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` `````

"We've got to pause and ask ourselves: How much
clean air do we need ?"
--Lee Iacocca

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` `````

"The word "genius" isn't applicable in football. A
genius is a guy like Norman Einstein."
--Joe Theisman, NFL football quarterback & sports analyst.

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``````

"We don't necessarily discriminate. We simply exclude
certain types of people."
-- Colonel Gerald Wellman, ROTC Instructor .

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ```````

"If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure."
--Bill Clinton, President

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` `````

"Traditionally, most of Australia's imports come
from overseas."
--Keppel Enderbery

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ````

"Your food stamps will be stopped effective
March 1992 because we received notice that
you passed away. May God bless you. You may
reapply if there is a change in your circumstances."
--Department of Social Services, Greenville , South Carolina

`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ````````

"If somebody has a bad heart, they can plug this jack
in at night as they go to bed and it will monitor their
heart throughout the night. And the next morning, when
they wake up dead, there'll be a record."
--Mark S. Fowler, FCC Chairman
```````````````````````````````````````````

Feeling smarter yet?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 4, 2013)

Depends on what the definition of is is. 
Slick Willie


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 4, 2013)

You're on a roll SeaBreeze...something must have tickled your funny bone today!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a Miss America contestant answering a question about medical marijuana.  I saw her on TV, and had a good belly laugh...:rofl: :stupid:



> Miss Iowa Mariah Cary. Bradley Bayou asked about marijuana legalization and whether it's the right direction for our country. "I think that depends on the situation. I personally know people who have had to go to medical marijuana for their last resort for their health care and I support that. However, I do not think it should be used for anything but recreational use and health care."


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 5, 2013)

Referring to my post about average intelligence..... I doubt a single one of all those quoted would admit to being below average.

As the saying goes....keep quiet and people may think you're stupid or speak up and remove all doubt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Referring to my post about average intelligence..... I doubt a single one of all those quoted would admit to being below average.



They might if they thought so, but I have a strong feeling that they think very highly of themselves in general, and their mental capablities.


----------

